# Chocolate mint tea plants, Spearmint plants! Pesticide free



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Great for teas and fragrance but....MINTS DETER MOSQUITOES! Mice don't like it but it won't rid you of mice once there. Mints are the most aromatic tea and grow wonderfully in pots on decks, window sills year round if desired as well as gardens etc. 

Each baby tea plant was grown without use of any pesticide in organic soil purchased from a local farm.

Spearmint or Chocolate mint tea plants! 6 for $10 and I can fit them in a small flat rate priority mailer now $7.90.

I take any form of payment and my Paypal is [email protected]


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice to see you on the forum.

Can u do 3 of each?

I don't have enough sense to use herbs, but love the fragrance when I bump into them.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

po boy said:


> Nice to see you on the forum.
> 
> Can u do 3 of each?
> 
> I don't have enough sense to use herbs, but love the fragrance when I bump into them.


Hi! Thank you! Been a busy bee lately. Of course you can get three of each! I will pm you.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

romysbaskets said:


> Great for teas and fragrance but....MINTS DETER MOSQUITOES! Mice don't like it but it won't rid you of mice once there. Mints are the most aromatic tea and grow wonderfully in pots on decks, window sills year round if desired as well as gardens etc.
> 
> Each baby tea plant was grown without use of any pesticide in organic soil purchased from a local farm.
> 
> ...


I plant a few different ones in te garden each spring. Have about 6 different types that grown wild here in the fields, woods and some along the creek run. I do like my tea. Also have a lot of red sassafas plants that grow wild here on my farm.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

101pigs said:


> I plant a few different ones in te garden each spring. Have about 6 different types that grown wild here in the fields, woods and some along the creek run. I do like my tea. Also have a lot of red sassafas plants that grow wild here on my farm.


That is wonderful! Thank you for posting your love of mints on my thread.  Nothing like the scent of hot mint tea and the chocolate mint tea has a dessert scent for sure!!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Mine arrived yesterday in good shape. I transplanted into pots to acclimate and will plant in a few days.
Thanks for the prompt shipping.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

mints are lovely! I have quite a few myself. chocolate mint and the apple mint are my favorites. I use them for tea and also to decorate my desserts etc. ~Georgia


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

po boy said:


> Mine arrived yesterday in good shape. I transplanted into pots to acclimate and will plant in a few days.
> Thanks for the prompt shipping.


You are very welcome Jerry! So glad to hear they made it in great shape and you got em going.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> mints are lovely! I have quite a few myself. chocolate mint and the apple mint are my favorites. I use them for tea and also to decorate my desserts etc. ~Georgia


Thank you Georgia~ They are just wonderful aren't they?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I always have mint growing. Just commenting because not only is a cup of hot mint tea wonderful, but a ice cold glass of mint tea in the summer is VERY cooling! My favorite summer drink!

Mon


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

frogmammy said:


> I always have mint growing. Just commenting because not only is a cup of hot mint tea wonderful, but a ice cold glass of mint tea in the summer is VERY cooling! My favorite summer drink!
> 
> Mon


Thank you Frogmammy! Oh yes I do love a glass of cold mint tea! Summer refreshing and hot mint tea in the winter with the leaves I dry.


----------



## jazzy13 (May 5, 2005)

po boy said:


> Nice to see you on the forum.
> 
> Can u do 3 of each?
> 
> I don't have enough sense to use herbs, but love the fragrance when I bump into them.


Hi years ago you had red and orange poppy seeds. Do you have any?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've never tried cold mint tea, I guess you do the same as for hot tea but let it cool, I know I don't like the cold tea mixes that are sold in grocery stores. ~Georgia


----------

